# SPS tank automation.. dude goes away for 3 months



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm following this guy's tank as he goes on a 80 day vacation with no one looking after his tank. he monitors the tank on webcams. He has an electronic KH monitor that also adjusts dosage (testing stage before commercialization). He is now into the first month. Things still look good.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2497327


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

looks like BS for me that nobody looking after his tank. You can automate many things, but how to automate glass cleaning?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

he is a brave soul indeed...


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

KH monitor and controller! I just asked him the details about these.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

sig said:


> looks like BS for me that nobody looking after his tank. You can automate many things, but how to automate glass cleaning?


He may have that RoboSnail automatic aquarium glass cleaner.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

notclear said:


> He may have that RoboSnail automatic aquarium glass cleaner.


probably, but I doubt it.

i was thinking to buy this tool last year, but after reading reviews did not go with it

1) it does not work on the glass more that 10mm.
2) battery live is too short
3) it will never clean edges properly (as manual)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

sig said:


> probably, but I doubt it.
> 
> i was thinking to buy this tool last year, but after reading reviews did not go with it
> 
> ...


Can do 12mm now, still not worth it.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

notclear said:


> KH monitor and controller! I just asked him the details about these.


yeah a bunch of Taiwanese engineers are fiddling with their invention. they are testing it and Elton is one of them I believe. SPS keepers' dream. Get that perfect KH level you want all the time.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Wish that their KH monitor is cheaper to run than the Mindstream. But I think they will be, they are Chinese


----------

